# oil questions



## boozy (Jun 20, 2007)

97 passat glx
anyone like the k&n oil filter?
read that everyone swears by oem
i work at a speed shop so i have a **** ton of oil company products
what oil do you like ?
royal purple, mobil 1, cam 2, pennzoil, amsoil, red line, etc...
feel free to rip me a new one


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

mobil 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: oil questions (boozy)*

I ran my 1995 Passat GLX 120,000 miles on Mobil 1 and the engine was as sweet the day I sold it as the day I got it with 4 miles on the odometer.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: oil questions (boozy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boozy* »_97 passat glx
anyone like the k&n oil filter?
read that everyone swears by oem
i work at a speed shop so i have a **** ton of oil company products
what oil do you like ?
royal purple, mobil 1, cam 2, pennzoil, amsoil, red line, etc...
feel free to rip me a new one

I won't rip you a new one, this is not the MKIV section.
Nahh. Waste of Money IMO. There is no proof that filter does any better than the OEM filter media. I would trust OEM any day over anything K&N puts out.
I would stick with OEM. It is made for the car. K&N fits an array of vehicles. Not specific to your car although it will fit and work. 
RP, Amsoil, redline and such are not approved oils for VW and IMO mainly hype and adverting/marketing.
As pointed out in this forum in the FAQ section, there is a list of oils that are approved for you engine. 
Mobil 1 is approved but ONLY 0W-40
Stick with well known approved oil companies. As I post all over this forum, if you can get your hands on German made oil, like Penstosin, Castrol, Lubro-moly, Motul(french), even total oil (french) will be the best.
IMO I would use the dealer oil although more expensive over the boutique oil company non-approved oils.
Now, also stick with OEM air filters as well. K&N or other similar cotton gauze do not filter well and cause excessive wear amongst other problems.
Change the oil in the correct interval the manual states, 10K miles and don't even think about it again.
Got it? good!










_Modified by AZV6 at 8:18 AM 10-5-2008_


----------

